

Show HN: I made a tool that adds two-step verification to websites or apps - yansuck

Hello!<p>I just made my first web app with Sinatra. It is a REST API that helps people add two-step verification to their websites or apps. I am a complete noob in web development so please criticize me and let me know how shitty this whole thing is. :)<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;two-step.herokuapp.com&#x2F;
======
dham
Just a heads up, you're still using Webrick. Looks good though!

[https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/getting-started-
with-r...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/getting-started-with-
ruby#declare-process-types-with-procfile)

~~~
yansuck
I am sorry I am pretty new to rails. What's bad about using Webrick? I thought
it is the default.

------
jbrooksuk
When you use the sign up form, why do you use a GET? This should be a POST.

~~~
yansuck
It's POST.

~~~
jbrooksuk
Ah yeah, you do a redirect with the ?message param.

Why not store this in a session?

~~~
yansuck
I totally should. Didn't give it much thought when I made it.

------
arkokoley
This looks good! Will be helpful! Thanks, great job!

~~~
yansuck
Thank you :)

------
h-go
Thanks! This is awesome!

~~~
yansuck
Thanks! Did you find anything unpleasant? Anything that I could work on?

~~~
h-go
It would be nice if the email could be modified, but that's just a small
thing. Or a custom message.

What language did you use, if you don't mind my asking?

~~~
yansuck
I am sorry but what do you mean by modified email? I used
sinatra([http://www.sinatrarb.com/](http://www.sinatrarb.com/)) to build the
web service and ruby for back-end. It is hosted on heroku. :)

